# LR lens profile for Sigma 18-35mm f1.8



## davidgp (Aug 30, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can get a lens profile for the Sigma 18-35mm f1.8?  This is a new lens so it may not be available yet.  I tried googling for one but haven't had any success.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2013)

The Lens Profile Downloader would be the place to look, but I can't see one there yet.  You could build your own though.  http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/extend.displayTab2.html#resources


----------



## davidgp (Aug 31, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The Lens Profile Downloader would be the place to look, but I can't see one there yet. You could build your own though. http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/extend.displayTab2.html#resources



Thanks, Victoria.  I'll try building my own.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 31, 2013)

Or you could upgrade to LR5....I see a profile for a Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 in the 5.2 RC.


----------



## davidgp (Aug 31, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Or you could upgrade to LR5....I see a profile for a Sigma 18-35 f/1.8 in the 5.2 RC.



If it's in the 5.2 RC, isn't it also available for individual download somewhere?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 1, 2013)

I would try downloading the LR 5.2 RC  and the profile should get installed in the default location. Then check if LR 4.x can use the lens profile.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh nice one guys!  I missed that David was still on LR4.


----------

